# Input-Textfeld mit Enter abschicken



## Strafi (27. Mai 2010)

Grüße...

Ich möchte gern ein Input textfeld mit Enter abschicken. Es handelt sich hier um AJAX... Und das Input Textfeld ist nicht in einem Formular, da ja dort Enter geht. Nur wird ja dann die Seite neu aufgerufen und das wollen wir ja nicht.

Also ich habe ein Inputfeld type ist text und daneben halt ein input type submit, ich möchte gern das wir auch enter drücken können um die eingabe abzuschicken bzw. einzutragen.


```
<input type="text" style="float:left;margin:0 0 0 25px" id="einkauf_titel" name="einkauf_titel" />
		<input type="hidden" name="person_id" id="person_id" value="<?=$user_id ?>" />
		<input type="hidden" name="my_namen" id="my_namen" value="<?=$my_namen ?>" />
		<input type="hidden" name="my_email" id="my_email" value="<?=$my_mail ?>" />
	        <input type="submit" name="Submit" style="float:left;margin:0 0 0 25px" value="Anlegen" onClick="eintrag()" />
```

jemand ne Idee?

Grüße


----------



## Maik (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

konnte dir hierzu das Thema Formular per Enter Taste absenden, das sich in der aktuellen Themenübersicht des JS-Forums sechs Zeilen unter deinem wiederfindet, keine neuen Erkenntnisse liefern, wie es trotz des benötigten <form>-Elements funktioniert?

mfg Maik


----------



## Strafi (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Maik,

ich bin vielleicht jetzt nicht der Freak in JS, aber ein paar Funktionen bekomme ich schon hin. Die Sache ist die, wenn ich deiner Meinung nach "benötigte Formular" ein Formular verwende funktioniert die Entertaste, nur leider wird die Seite neu aufgerufen. Und das will ich nicht. Da es sich in diesen Fall um AJAX geht. Ich gebe in der Zeile ein Begriff ein, der Begriff wird gespeichert und weiter Oben, hier nicht sichbar im Code, aktualisiert. und ich kann da nach gleich wieder ein begriff eingeben, alles wird ausgegeben ohne die Seite neu zuladen. Bau ich das in ein form-tag läd er, wie x-mal wiederholt, die Seite neu. 

Entweder brau ich ein Script, das mir ermöglicht das mein button ENTER erkennt, oder ein Script was das Formular sagt, das er nicht die Seite neu läd.

Wie du merkst habe ich mich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt, nur reichen meine Kenntnisse einfach nicht aus, "selbständig" eine Lösung zu finden. Wie ich hier eine Suche bediene oder Google benutze, brauch nicht erwähnt werden. Ich möchte mich mit Richtigen Menschen auseinandersetzen. So, soll ich mich jetzt ganz ausziehn oder bekomme ich mal ne richtige Antwort.

mfg


----------

